# Wedding apparel?



## jasper17 (Aug 4, 2005)

What does one wear to a wedding that starts at noon?

Is black a no-no?

I had been planning to wear a black, slightly below the knee dress with a lime green, 3/4 sleeve cardigan over it but now I'm starting to think it might not be appropriate.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Pink_minx (Aug 5, 2005)

I think its fine.  I went to a wedding and I wore black pants and a dressy shirt...I saw a lot of poeple wear bright colors like red, pink, blue, white, and even hawaiian florals on there dresses.  I think anything is fine just as long it is fit for the ocasion.


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 5, 2005)

I figured there wasn't much that would be off limits - etiquette says so many different things!

Thanks =)


----------



## Jessica (Aug 5, 2005)

for a noon wedding...almost anything goes except for shorts and flip-flops
Noon=super casual, but respectful of the occasion.  The outfit you described sounds wonderful


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 5, 2005)

*sigh of relief*



(not that i would mind going shopping for something else - there's just not time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## moonrevel (Aug 5, 2005)

Haha, I'm glad you asked this, actually, because I've never been to a wedding and I'm going to one in a month.  I always wear black and I was conflicted over whether or not I should just suck it up and wear something else, but decided, "Eh, to hell with it, just gonna wear a black dress."  Now I feel better.


----------



## kissacid (Aug 5, 2005)

that sounds fine! you're going to lighten it up with the cardi anyway. If you're still concerned, maybe add more color with accessories...or even flowers (brooch or hair). Have fun! I love weddings, and I always put in extra effort into looking different and standing out in the crowwd. If the 'moms' there raise an eyebrow then i've done my job! LOL


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kissacid* 
_that sounds fine! you're going to lighten it up with the cardi anyway. If you're still concerned, maybe add more color with accessories...or even flowers (brooch or hair). Have fun! I love weddings, and I always put in extra effort into looking different and standing out in the crowwd. If the 'moms' there raise an eyebrow then i've done my job! LOL_

 
now you have me thinking i might want to go pink cardi instead of the green one...  i just found a really pretty pink pin in my jewelry drawer.


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_Haha, I'm glad you asked this, actually, because I've never been to a wedding and I'm going to one in a month.  I always wear black and I was conflicted over whether or not I should just suck it up and wear something else, but decided, "Eh, to hell with it, just gonna wear a black dress."  Now I feel better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i think it used to be that black was not really worn to weddings and, from what i was discussing with coworkers today, red, too.  black is classic!


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 6, 2005)

i was all worried about being dressed properly and a couple people showed up in jeans!


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasper17* 
_i was all worried about being dressed properly and a couple people showed up in jeans!_

 
LOL I''ve seen that!  I hope they changed for the reception at least!


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500* 
_LOL I''ve seen that!  I hope they changed for the reception at least!_

 
nope - they stayed right in the same clothes!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 27, 2005)

whatever u do just dont wear white, white shoes, bag are fine, but pants, dresses...are taboo for weddings...i would go with the pink cardigan.


----------

